# Upgrading a customized system and possibly ruining it



## flipper_88 (Oct 11, 2017)

Would a `freebsd-update upgrade -r12.0` ruin a operable system which is my only Workstation/Laptop?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2017)

You cannot use freebsd-update(8) to upgrade to -CURRENT.

And, Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions (read it regarding the use of -CURRENT).


----------



## Minbari (Oct 11, 2017)

Chipper8827 said:


> Would a `freebsd-update upgrade -r12.0` ruin a operable system which is my only Workstation/Laptop?


To upgrade to 12.x you need to compile it from sources.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2017)

Yeah, don't. If you have to ask these kinds of questions, -CURRENT is simply not for you. I strongly urge you to stick to one of the supported -RELEASE versions.


----------

